# 2015 morel season



## shroomster

going trout fishing this upcoming weekend, gonna check some spots. At least I'll hopefully catch my limit and dig up a few ramps


----------



## forager15

Report of a baby gray found in the Faribault MN area yesterday with a picture. Starting next Monday if the forecasts stay true Ill be out looking!


----------



## stilz

Where did you see that?


----------



## forager15

Timothy, under the "Mushroom hunting in MN" FB page,


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Just checked the page, not seeing it..do you have a link?


----------



## forager15

its under the facebook page "Mushrrom hunting in Minnesota", you will have to be added if you aren't already. Posted by Mike Willis yesterday at 1:53 pm


----------



## stilz

I found it. Here is the direct link. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/45466556157/


----------



## buckthornman

Yep 20 miles a day. Nothing can stop them now!


----------



## morchella

I am the admin for the former Mushroom hunting in MN FB page. It is now called Mushrooms and Foraging in MN. Please come and join. It is a closed group, so you have to be a member to see posts and comment. Happy picking!


----------



## morel mulisha

I found 3 greys in the southern suburbs last Saturday. 1 about 2 inches, and 2 about 1 inch. Found in the first 15 minutes, then nothing the next 3 hours. Looking like some rain early next week followed by a warm up. Should be good to go from then on out.


----------



## alan

A friend and I went down to our one early spot that we know of in SE MN for blacks. At first we were not seeing anything and thought the area may have stopped producing, but eventually my friend spotted one and I ended up spotting a few more. Most were under two inches and not worth cutting, so we took a few pics and got out of there. We will likely head back next weekend. Conditions seemed pretty good and- unlike the last three years- so far it looks like a much more average year. Hopefully I get the pics right... 

]//i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc121/CoeHayden/P4251782a.jpg[/img] 

]//i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc121/CoeHayden/P4251781a.jpg[/img]


----------



## alan

One more shot...


----------



## shroomster

[No message]


----------



## shroomster

Found a single micro yesterday and a bunch of perfect leeks. Another week we should be in full swing


----------



## buckthornman

Hey question? Can I eat the tops of these ramps or are they shitty? Or are they like the best salad money can't buy? Bucky


----------



## shroomster

I like them, there kinda like chives. I'll slice um up in strips and top my eggs with them, and throw them in wile cooking. There good raw and cooked


----------



## buckthornman

Thx shroomster. Bottom like a garden onion but better thx no luck in the middle yet. Mn that is next week


----------



## buckthornman

That matherly fella will be in Winton on the 12th of May. I suggest anyone that wants to brave the buckthorn and enjoy some bugs go hang out with him! Newbies might learn something


----------



## buckthornman

I meant winona Mn. And yes I can admit my predictions early were wrong. Just don't tell my wife I said that!


----------



## winonaforager

Where is this Winona foraging session with Matherly you are talking about buckthornman, more info please!!


----------



## buckthornman

Wforager it the 11th 13th look up foreger web site and scroll to Mn foraging expo. If you want I,'ll bring ya just bring your check book! lol anybody can find them you just have to crawl through the thorn!!!when you find the easy pickings you earned them! Morelhunting.com is what I meant but this stupid tablet thinks it smarter than me maybe with grammer but not spelling!


----------



## shroomtrooper

I just made ramp butter, blanched ramps 10 seconds in boiling water, plunged in ice water, chopped up and mashed it in butter. Froze then sliced up and put underneath skins of chicken thighs. baked at 375 for 55min, turned out great


----------



## shroomster

Nice I did a morel ramp potato hashbrown egg bake that turned out pretty good too. Last years morels


----------



## alan

We went back to our black hole today and were rather disappointed. The area does seem to be fading out and conditions were getting pretty dry. The first morel pictured in the moss is the same one previously pictured. All the earlier morels were stunted and drying out. More recently emerged ones were in nice shape but few and far between. Was not worth cutting so few so we just left them. At the end of the day we did end up spotting a few greys. Definitely dry out there and the forecasted rain is much needed.


----------



## danvanhorn

Rain two days ago. Found #100 white, 1"-3" fresh &amp; drying morels. Steep South facing slope, downhill from a large, two year old dead elm. South Hennepin county.


----------



## shroomster

Finally a good soaking


----------



## karl hungus

They're popping in Washington county. I found about a dozen 1" greys today.


----------



## rweckman

Has anyone ever found Morels in Duluth? When do I start looking and where?


----------



## rains247

st paul has been good this week. found 700+ and still left some out to grow. southern slopes close to the bottom, especially where the slope flattens out a bit. i seem to always see vines that hold water right by the shrooms.look for the orange slime on the vines that seems to indicate moisture.


----------



## shroomster

Yep there here found a nice batch today in Dakota county


----------



## yogaguy

what are the southern slopes you refer to in St Paul?


----------



## sarahrose

Dammit!!!! Looks like next week may not be that good after all.... MN weather is so damn fickle!!! Too late to change the trip now.... I always seem to be off by a week.... Boo!!!!


----------



## Old Elm

Sarahrose,,In my humble opinion next week will be perfect for your visit, we are right on the cusp of the royal flush!! We've been watching them grow for the last two weeks, and enjoying a few meals too! Enjoy &amp; good luck.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Oldelm is right, I had to head down south 1 hour and found about 50. Next week is good, depends where your at. Can always drive a little.


----------



## shroomtrooper

sarahrose, where in general do you want to look.


----------



## sporesgalore

Bagged about 30 grays, and (surprisingly) a dozen good size yellows in northern Scott co. Inadvertently scared a hen turkey off her nest within three feet of me- I jumped out of my socks! Sorry, momma, just passing through. Grabbed a few Pheasant Back shrooms as well. Good day to be in the woods- not a single mosquito bite. That will change, soon. Things are ripe for a bonanza. Good luck to all.


----------



## sarahrose

I will be mainly in Washington county..... Private land for a couple spots, and maybe some local regional parks.... I used to live in the white bear lake area, so that's where I have always hunted..... I have only run into morel hunters a couple times down by some river park..... South St. Paul somewhere???? It's been a while..... If anything, I can maybe find some babies and my mom and sister can go back later when they are bigger and scoop them up...;-)) the last 2 years I have come up to hunt have not gone too well.... Last year I only found 15 over about 4 days..... I came the same week last year and it was way to early..... But I did hear last year was pretty bad overall.


----------



## shroomster

72 keepers today it has begun


----------



## rweckman

Anyone find any north of MPLS? Like St. Louis county?


----------



## mjewell

Hello everyone, I wandered for 2-3 hours today in a spot about 15 miles north of Minneapolis . This area was new to me but it seemed really shroomy. I hiked south facing hills, lots of wood edges, and around all kinds of species of dead and dying trees - even a couple lonely elms. It was really nice, being a country boy living in the city, to find this nice secluded area with birds and wildlife sign everywhere (minus the din of the hwy in the background of course). I unfortunately didn't find even 1 morel. I'm wondering, has anyone been successful in the northern suburbs?


----------



## shroomster

Sarahrose your timing should be spot on . Good luck


----------



## shroomtrooper

Sahrarose you timed it right, get extra bags


----------



## mzter shroom

Mjewell I believe that we north of the cities will be prime next weekend....still babies if you want morels go south about 45 min.


----------



## brenson

I finally found them came home with 100 or so blonds and greys was awesome to see them growing.


----------



## sarahrose

I leave Monday, so I will post if I find anything, which again, will be wonderful, but time in the woods with my mom is really the best part..) happy hunting to all, and may all your bags get ful!!!! And remember to to always check for ticks!!! Lyme disease is no fun, and quite debilitating....I know from experience, which is why I use permethrin on all my clothes, and am covered head to toe no matter how warm it is....be safe!!


----------



## newmushroomman

Is anyone having any luck around Chaska? I'm pretty new to this, and I have only found ONE morel in a total of 5 hours of searching. What should I be looking for? Is it possible that this specific spot could be over harvested, it being a small hiking park? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Still early around there, I had to drive south 2 hours.


----------



## newmushroomman

Thanks for the prompt reply. Seems as though you are an expert on these morels. When do you think will be prime time in my area?


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Having some luck north of my usual areas, hopefully that bodes well for your area within the next few days shroomtrooper.


----------



## mjewell

I went to a public spot on Saturday about 20-30 minutes south of the twin cities. Great woods with lots of mature trees and old dead and rotting ones too. I walked some south facing slopes on the north side of a pond/lake. No morels, but I think I found what ppl call a pheasant back. I'd post the pic but I can't figure out how to do it. Any tips? Saturday was a great day, beautiful weather and lots of birds singing. Would've been even better if I would've found some morels! There had definitely been ppl looking in this spot; I saw tracks in areas where hikers would avoid. Lots of wood ticks out too, watch yourself everyone.


----------



## shroomtrooper

If the heat would have stayed right now would be prime or start of it. Dont get me wrong, there are morels up around chaska but few and far in between. Went not far from Chaska yesterday and found 2, nice sized ones. Cut across a field and right in the middle was a nice yellow. ? Funny, I saw now small greys, just 3 nice yellows. I bet area was picked and they didnt care how little they where. I found a group of 20 I will check on today. Too small last Fri. Good luck.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey Crazy, had to go south and did ok for a new spot, 45 one day and 35 the next day I went 3 days later. I was amazed at the difference in the ground cover in three days. Could not recognize some spots. time to hit the usual spots around home soon.


----------



## ranger976

Is this season a wash? I live in southern Lakeville and have been out to 8 of my different locations and haven't found a single one. It's been pretty cool/cold lately. I've got part of today and all tomorrow to try and locate some as I have to leave town Thursday coming back Sunday. I'm just hoping that when I get back I'll run across better results...might be to late....anybody else having a tough find?


----------



## ranger976

I think I'm gonna spend a bit of time taking soil temps at the 4" depth to see what it might be out of curiosity .....just seems to cold for them to really start poppin'....


----------



## sarahrose

Damn weather here!!! This might be one of the last years I come up here..... It's so hard to gage when and other factors.... Not to mention finding care for my autistic teen...... Luckily I have good family who will watch him, but it's getting harder every year to swing this trip. I'm sure I'll find a few, but it does not look too promising..... Maybe if it rains I'll just go back to the house and crawl into bed for a much needed nap...)


----------



## mzter shroom

Don't get discouraged people I've found them in Anoka county open areas by dead elms, yellows and grays...my count is only 30 mushrooms though season is just starting.


----------



## rweckman

Anything up north yet??


----------



## ranger976

Ok folks, I just got back scouring 4 out of my 8 spots...nothing. I took ground temp readings at 4" and came up with pretty consistent 51-54 degrees. There might be a few popping here and there but I think (in my humble opinion) its to cold yet. I'm hoping that when I get back in town next Monday they'll at least show them selves. My spots have been reasonably consistent in the past. I'm hoping they're just gonna start late this season.....


----------



## mattshroom04

You're all too discouraged. I didn't find my first morel until May 14 last year. This year I found my first on the 8th. We got lucky enough to get early bloomers. Prime time will be next 7-14 days for central MN. You all know it, just get your photo albums out from last year and check the dates of your awesome finds. Hope this was semi encouraging.


----------



## sarahrose

I found some!!!! With my mom, she even found quite a few on her own..... Found about 50??? Large yellows to 3 inch grays..... It was awesome!!! Found them all in Hennepin county Minnetonka area. I am not used to this cold either..... At home it's a beautiful 95 and sunny, so the cold hits you like a ton of bricks!!! Going to my private land areas tomorrow since there is no rain forecasted..... Thursday looks like a wash....


----------



## shroomtrooper

hey they are out. Funny year, the ones that started popping grew into nice big yellows, the ones that didnt start to grow are now growing. I found over 80 today, I was shocked. 6 days ago just baby's in some areas, very few. Some of my best spots are not producing, just little half free morels which come up earlier.No false morels, any one seen any false morels? Happy you found some sarahrose, makes up for last year.


----------



## shroomtrooper

New mushroom man, they are out in your area in some spots, keep looking.


----------



## murphyt

Found 51 on Saturday and 63 on Monday all south of the cities. Going to try Burnette County WI next week.
Good hunting!!
Murf


----------



## crazymushroomguy

This season is actually shaping up to be better than last for me, most of my luck has come in south central mn, found one of the bigger flushes Ive ever come across today on public land. 

Early spots producing still, however I ran across some pop can sized, browned and decaying yellows on a super early southern slope.. makes me kind of sad. Found some tinies on a North facing grade, nothing west or east for me though.. strange.

Don't be discouraged, its coming if it isn't already there yet. Could some of the spots your relying on be burnt out? I know one area the size of a football field produced several hundred over the course of the season for me the past few years..this year I found 2. Happens with most spots as the root system finally dies off if I remember correctly.

Glad to see things have turned around for you shroomtrooper! Ive never, ever found a false morel in my usual areas. Do they occur in MN? I saw a few in southern Iowa years ago.


----------



## mzter shroom

Just found about 50 more tonight right by my house in Fridley Minnesota big yellows and nice sized greys....how do you post pics on here?


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Had a unusually good pick for me today in Wabasha Co. 140 blondes averaging about 4". Many in clusters. Only able to pick about 2/3 as many were past prime. Best about midway up on South facing slopes. It's one of my better early areas. Checking other early spots didn't produce many, but seems like each area had at least a few. Not as many past prime in those areas. Lots of fiddle head ferns, bluebells and a few bumble bees. Vegetation getting thick in some areas but didn't find any ticks. Hope the cold weather tonight doesn't ruin what looks like a great season.


----------



## newmushroomman

Thanks Trooper! I plan on hitting the woods tomorrow morning. I will post my success/failure.


----------



## flatland

Yup, I think we had an odd little half-start with the early blondes last week, but it seems we are off and running into the meat of the season now. Made almost daily trips to proven early spots by my house last week-- lowland, grassy area with lots of dead trees which treats me well every year. Didn't find more than 4 blonde shorties per day in the low spots and nothing at all on the wooded hillsides-- no sign of grays. Was down in Illinois for the weekend, cursing myself for wasting prime picking time back home....

Monday night, went out for half an hour and found the blondes in the early spots were getting to a terrific size-- loaded up on a dozen big ones for my mom's late Mother's Day present. A quick sweep of the wooded hillside turned up one nice blonde, but no grays. Those who are getting discouraged are wise to listen to the folks saying this is just the start! I'm in South Central MN (By Mankato) and this mix of rain and periodic heat is just what the mushroom-doctor ordered. Should be a good weekend all around!

I'm going out today after work to some wooded spots that produced massive numbers last year-- hoping the hillsides and higher elevations will start popping soon. 

I have seen a lot of woodticks this year though. Been picking them off my son for a couple weeks (He's good in the woods, but often forgets to keep on his feet :wink: ) 

Take heart everyone, they are out there. The truth is, I've seen weird morel seasons and fantastic morel seasons, but I've never seen a bad one in MN. They're always out there for those who have time to cover some ground. Happy hunting.


----------



## mrspunkerstin

Hi All,
I've been snooping around this forum for a few weeks and am making my first post. This is the first year my husband and I have tried morel hunting. Last night we went out and found 6 morels (after many days of fruitless searching)! I was so happy to find them considering I'd already convinced myself I wasn't going to find any this year. We were in Dakota County.

Since this is our first go at it, neither of us are really sure where to look. We see lots of areas that we think look like ideal mushroom habitat, but no morels. Thanks to everyone for their posts, they've been a lot of fun to read through. 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## mattshroom04

Hey everyone. Just thought I would share tonight's find. My son and I went out for 45 minutes. We pulled 2 lbs of half free morels. Only 4 yellows. Close to 4 inchers. Need some good heat...is my theory. Or I'm ignoring my last post and it's still too early.


----------



## shroomtrooper

3 or 4 years ago used to find some false morels. One of my most consistent spots I found 0( morels) last year, nothing there yet but small half free morels. Never picked half free, so crumbly. These where very young and I think they would hold up till I got them home. Do they taste as good? So half free usually come up before morels do, or are much farther along than these small ones I found, so I am thinking the morels have not started there yet. I work this next Fri, Sat, Sun, then have another 8 days off. Very pleased with my timing this year, forced me to go south and find some new spots. I hiked so much up hills the last 7 days I hit a wall yesterday and went home at noon and had to take a nap. You know when you just stumble around and the most easiest chores seem impossible to do. Even my dog was having a hard time getting in the car. Feels great tho, love foraging.


----------



## alaskajim

My first post here. Had a good evening yesterday in Dakota County on public land. Found over 300 blonds and blacks, in clusters, within 50 feet. This morning before going to work, I returned and found about 100 more. Biggest find this year so far. Last weekend, had good hunting on some private land in Goodhue county, about 12 pounds for 6 hours of searching favorite spots. I am going to sell about half of them as I am actually a bit tired of eating them already.


----------



## afungus_amungus

Hi Everyone, new to the forum and new to northern mn shrooming. I used to live near the metro and we found lots of morels around dead elm trees. About 6 years ago I moved north to the Walker area and have not had any luck finding morels up here. Any tips and pointers of where to look and types of area to search would be greatly appreciated!! 
Thanks and happy foraging!!


----------



## mattshroom04

Shroomtrooper 

I eat the half frees. Guys I hunt with don't take any cause they don't care for them. With this find from last night I plan on dehydrating them and either coffee grinder or mortar n pestle them into a model powder spice. I put the half frees in soups and venison dishes if I'm cooking and those guys that don't take them, eat whatever I cook and don't even notice a difference. Pick some and let me know what you think.


----------



## sarahrose

I ended up doing pretty well for 3 days, 250 total and left several babies out there for others to find..... Took a new person hunting and she found her first ones all on her own the very first time ever hunting....) she was pretty happy...... Hunted in the rain most of today and ended up with about 40??? I let her have all of them as I had found enough to be happy with and to share...... It's so fun seeing people find them for the first time...;-)) she will end up being a pro hunter, I have no doubt about that. Time for me to pack up and go home for the season, but before I do I want to wish everyone happy hunting and full bags!!!! And don't forget to check for ticks!!! Had a blast, and will hopefully be back next year.


----------



## ilovemorels

Alaskajim - how much are you selling them for?


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Rained out here Thursday.

Headed down to the border Friday and it looks like things are winding down that way, only found 21 good ones in an entire day..I can't complain though because this season has been pretty darn good to me. 

The public woods have literally been beaten to piss everywhere I've gone in the past week. Im starting to see public land where it looks like people went through with a weed whacker.. lots of broken, trampled mushrooms and a general disregard for nature. Is it just me or are there a lot more people out looking than even just a few years ago?

Im guessing 10 more days before its completely over in the southwest/south central, unfortunately I can only give it until this Wednesday before gainful employment rears its ugly head and beckons me back.


----------



## freezeman

Hey guys, new to the page and morel hunting as well. So this seems to be the page everyone goes to it seems. Good luck to all woh's doing some hunting. I'll wait a week or 2. :lol:


----------



## chase

crazy, i hunt where nicolet, brown and renville countys all meet and have been disappointed in this years find. locations that had great no.s in the past arent producing any and other spots i'm only finding 1 or 2 at a time biggest find for me this year so far has been 12 under one tree,minesota river valley and bluff. still finding grey's also,so wondering if it is still early here. was hoping for more heat this weekend after the 1 inch all day soaking rain on thursday. anyway goodluck to all hunter gatherers.


----------



## fungrl

Has anyone had luck in LeSueur County? Any awesome spots to hunt? Tips? I posted a picture of a couple I found today. I've only looked around my small (partly wooded) lakeside property. Found plenty of catnip. And one tick!


----------



## beertopia

Found a twenty blacks today, most in a usual spot, a few in a scouted spot. Cass/Hubbard county. I think it'll be done in this area in the next week.


----------



## harpua

Just out for an hour in rice county. Getting dark now. Found just a half dozen after checking several nice spots. Although they are much nicer than any I found last weekend. Warmer temps and a bit more rain should help


----------



## mushy galore

Found 30 black morels in St. Louis county. Most came from one spot that was well shaded by conifers, This was my first time looking, so I have no idea what stage the cycle is at. Besides the shaded spot, most were pretty dried out.


----------



## mattshroom04

7 pound haul today. Like the other guy, don't even ask. Found stumps in my spot which means someone was there. Not too happy about that, but what can ya do when it's public land. Lost out on 25, well that's how many stumps there were. Whoever did pick in my spot sure is a rookie, found plenty they missed. 

You guys really finding blacks up north already? Seems too early, but hey that's cool. Never found a black, share a photo please. I never get time to get up north to the grouse and deer hunting land to look for the blacks. Might have to make time this season. <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## mushy galore

Here are a few pics.


----------



## fungrl




----------



## mattshroom04

Definitely black. Thanks for the photo. Wish I could taste test them. Never had one. Just taking a break sitting on a log. I think I might get chased out of the woods by the storms. But I found 5-7 more lbs. Hope everyone having successful weekend. I am somewhere in between.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Chase Ive had the same experience in this area this year. Ive had to head east and south for better finds. I did find about 2.5 pounds of 3-4 inch yellows on a north facing slope in Brown today though, so Im not so sure about things just getting started.

My areas in Brown are all public and as Im sure you well know there are droves of other hunters in this area so it can all come down to luck and timing. I also think that long period without rain until the very last minute was detrimental to a lot of early and middle spots for the year. Hope that late season spots in this region will still be decent.


----------



## sporesgalore

Out this morning for a couple hours in N. Scott Co. Found about 60 blonds. There were many more I left that were well past prime. I earned my catch today- a tangle of vines, buckthorn, blowdowns and god knows what else. The cool air was a saving grace. Rousted a few woodcock. Those timberdoodles crack me up. Also got within 20 yards of a doe with her newly born fawn. They didn't seem to mind in the least. It's amazing what you see as you creep through the woods.


----------



## mustachio

My partner and I have taken a certification course to sell morel mushrooms and have some for sale. We are selling them for $25/lb. Email [email protected] and leave a phone number so we can call or text you! We got a real beautiful batch right now, so don't hesitate!


----------



## tom907

wondering Alaska? will there be Morel? any ideas since last year buried?


----------



## chase

crazymushroom now i have to agree with you about the time of season here in brown co.took your idea and headed for the north slope today and low and behold , i found 26 under one tree that were all bigger than a pop can weighing in at combined weight of 9.5 lbs truly amazing. glad i found them today with the cold wether coming in tonight. wish i was cumputer literate would like to post picture but dont have a clue on how to.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Chase-unfortunately I think we just didn't have a strong start to the season around here, nice find!


----------



## tonkadad

Looked for a week in my old spots before these finally popped up. Collected them in Lake Minnetonka area on May 15th. Just found this forum this season so wanted to contribute. ]//i.imgur.com/6GI0XMx.jpg[/img]


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Walked way to far for the ones I got today in Wabasha Co. I need to find some flat ground to walk. Found around 70, all blondies and decent size. Probably left as many that were past their prime. Just 2 elms provided nearly half of them. Found quite a few singles. South facing slopes were still the best. Ground cover is starting to make it hard. Ramps and ferns are getting big. Not a single tick!! Could use another shot of rain.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Well I hate to say it, but that's it for me for the year. Took an extra day off yesterday so work probably thinks Im dead and may replace me if I push it any further. Good season overall, especially with all the stress over rain leading into it. I cant help but think with a little more rain earlier in the season we would've seen a more prolific first flush. Heck, the lack of snowpack may have been a factor as well.

Not the best year, but hard work and braving the dark, tangled, out of the way corners paid off. Good luck to everybody still at it. Spotted tons of past prime yesterday but southerly and westerly locations are still producing some nice ones, whereas it looks like north faces are really starting to take off. Found a lot of small 2-4 inch greys and yellows on north slopes yesterday. Im betting theres 3-4 days left of new growth, then youll just be picking off the stragglers for the next week or so.

Good luck everyone, hope you had a great and safe season. Now bring on the summer mushrooms.


----------



## sarahrose

I'll be back up on the 30th...... Likely too late for morels, but maybe I'll find some oysters...... Impromptu trip in between the end of my sons school year and the start of his summer programming...... Can't wait to bum around on some of the trails with him..... We used to walk all the time when he was younger...)


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Crazymuchroomguy your input seems spot on from what I've done this year too. Thanks for the good input.


----------



## willowwrehn

I live about 40 miles from Duluth and have hunted morels in Oregon since I was a little girl. Now I am trying to adjust to the new terrain for my hunting. I have some land with morels on it but they have been sparse. What is the growing season in this area? I know the season in southern Minnesota is about over but that does not help me. I hunt north of Warba....Please help a girl out.....just asking season not sacred spots.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

The rule of thumb is seasons move North or South about 20 miles a day in Minnesota. Minnesota is about 400 miles North to South. In my opinion you should still be in the zone for sure,


----------



## crazymushroomguy

So hows it been looking out there in Southern/central Mn? Any chicken sightings yet?


----------



## mrose02

I found about 15 lbs of chicken of the woods on Monday. South east MN


----------



## mrose02




----------



## noobshroomer

Woah! Morels found on last day of Aug?!?


----------

